# ABS light



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

My ABS light is on, I took out the bulb. I would like to know if the abs is fixable or if i could rip all of the abs stuff off of my car. Thanks guys


----------



## BadBoy91 (Jan 21, 2005)

i dont even wanna know why you took out the light, but ABS is fixable and Expensive. it could be something as simple as a wheel speed sensor or as $cary as a Control Module. also if you dont fix it you dont have to take it off, you just dont have ABS. No big deal. my suggestion is to take it to someone who can check the code for you and go from there.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Will the car work without all of the abs gadgets on it(i want to simplify my car's wiring so i can fix stuff easier) I took the light out for cosmetic purposes. Where is the wheel speed sensor?


----------



## BadBoy91 (Jan 21, 2005)

the car will work fine without the ABS stuff, but removing this stuff completly would be next to impossible as well as impractical. the wheel speed sensor is located on each Spindle housing/ Steering knuckle on each wheel. if dont know what you are doing though i suggest you simply leave it alone and drive it as it is.


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

to check what part of the ABS system has failed, you need to look at the module located in the trunk. On the computer module there is a light the flashes indicating what part of the sysytem that has failed.
the light will flash a specific number of times then stay off for about 5 seconds then it will repete the number of flashes.
1 flashes: left front actuator
2 flashes: right front actuator
3 flashes: right rear actuator
4 flashes: left rear actuator
5 flashes: left front wheel sensor
6 flashes: right front wheel sensor
7 flashes: right rear wheel sensor
8 flashes: left rear wheel sensor
9 flashes: motor and relay 
10 flashes: solenoid valve relay 
16 or continuious flashes: control unit 
no light: power suppy or ground circut


----------

